# always restless



## sugar (Feb 3, 2009)

Goodness sakes! Just want to know if I am doing something wrong. I hear all these posts about how your hedgehog will sit in your lap, in a hedgie bag, crawl around on you, etc. My Sugar whom I have had for a month and is approx 3 mos old, NEVER lets me hold her. I hold her for a split second and she wriggles so much that if i don't put her down I would drop her. Forget about a hedgie bag, she crawls right out! Sit on the floor with her and she wouldn't even think of crawling on my lap, the second i put her there she gets off immediately. I use fleecies, bags, etc. What should I try? She just runs around or sleeps!


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

Try to hand feed her mealworms or her favorite treat. Just put her in your lap and feed the treats and after a while she will crawl in your lap just to get the treats also pet her while she eats so she gets used to it.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

one thing that always helps vex calm down is when i put a towel on my lap, put him in it, and fold it over. usually he will snuff around inside the towel, then after a while will fall right asleep.

He is really at heart and explorer, but he is starting to warm up to me and will climb onto my lap for treats, and is willing to at least explore my lap while I'm on the computer instead of trying to take a suicide leap off.


----------



## sugar (Feb 3, 2009)

I heard many people say that by handfeeding is when they sometimes get bit! Don't want that!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I just put the mealies in the palm of my hand and Quentin slurps up the mealie without getting any skin. He's accidentally nipped me before if I was holding them in my fingers because he couldn't tell where the mealie ended and my finger began. The palm thing solved that.
If she's sitting on your lap, you can just lay them in front of her (on your leg or on a blanket or whatever you're using) and move your fingers before she takes it.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

sorry when I said hand feed I did not man with your fingers that hurt LOL! I use tweezers or the palm of my hand but mostly the tweezers when ever balla or eddy sees the metal of the tweezers they come running right into my lap its so funny and cute...


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

hehe, I use tweezers as well. Even if there's no mealie there, he'll follow it, trying to find a mealie. 

I also have a really small plastic dish that's about 2 inches in diameter, and less than 1 cm high. I usually have that with me when giving treats with my hedgie in my lap, especially if it's some sort of juicy berry. I'd put the treats in there, and hold the dish for him.


----------

